# Issue with Gaggia Classic?



## jergosh (Jun 27, 2016)

I recently got a Gaggia classic and it seems like the steam wand leaks quite a lot of water. My only point of comparison is an entry level DeLonghi machine which leaked a little bit of water initially but after that only steam came out. The Gaggia seems to be dripping continuously. Is this normal? I read that the steam wand on the Gaggia is not very good in general and I was going to replace it with a Rancilio Silvia one but if there's something wrong with the machine I have, I might not be able to replace it if I modify it.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

They often (to the extent of "usually") drip - and the problem is with the actual valve and not the wand.

If you fit a Silvia wand then it'll still drip - as you're only hanging the final part of it - and not that actual valve.

You may have some luck in descaling - and running the descaler purely out of the steam wand, in a hope that that will remove or help with any scale issue in the valve seat. It might work, might not.

Only alternative thereafter is to replace the actual valve - which can be tricky on older machines but the valves are readily available.

I simply leave the wand tip hanging over the drip tray so that drips end up in the tray rather than all over the countertop.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Steam valve is prone to this, the only thing it has inside is needle.


----------



## jergosh (Jun 27, 2016)

MrShades said:


> They often (to the extent of "usually") drip - and the problem is with the actual valve and not the wand.
> 
> You may have some luck in descaling - and running the descaler purely out of the steam wand, in a hope that that will remove or help with any scale issue in the valve seat. It might work, might not.


Thank you for your reply. I should've said this is a brand new machine I got this week, so I would guess it's unlikely it's dripping because of limescale? If it's dripping from the beginning, could this indicate an issue with the machine?


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

If it is the aluminum boiler type model then it can happen even if it is brand new. If it is the stainless steel boiler type then you should return it.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm in the same boat - about to descale to see if that helps. The new valve assembly for a pre-2015 costs £45 so that's a cue to do the mod described in the video. Looks like it would be an hour well spent. If you use bottled water there's as much wasted as is used with a bad drip, so twice the amount of empty bottles.

UPDATE: I descaled the machine thoroughly. Did it stop dropping? No. Did it drip less? Yes, so unless I modify the valve assembly looks like it's going to be drip, drip, drip, descale, drip drip....


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Don't use bottled water in the machines, the calcium build up ruins the boiler. Only use tap or filtered.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Don't use bottled water in the machines, the calcium build up ruins the boiler. Only use tap or filtered.


Thanks for this, Mark. But can you expand? I'm following multiple threads on this site recommending Waitrose Lockills water. What do you know that all these threads don't? You're the Gaggia man. Is this a case of an aluminium boiler or what exactly? And what kind of "ruin" are we talking about and how long does it take? And how does regular descaling fit into the picture?

I've tried searching on this but I keep coming across contradictory information, e.g.

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/231242

Given the link mentioned between aluminium and Alzheimers should I play safe and get a machine with a brass, copper or stainless boiler? Or is this overstating the risks? There again, copper seems to be another potential risk though the evidence is as controversial as that of aluminium

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-23755037

Does this leave stainless as the desired material for boilers, as indeed the new Gaggia uses? Does anyone have answers that aren't contradictory or disputed?


----------



## tokendream (Jan 26, 2019)

hi All

I'm new to this forum so hope its OK to post here. I have a similar concern regarding aluminium boiler and Alzheimers.

I have a Classic R18161/40 and there are lots of posts stating pre 2015 are preferable to post 2015 models, however post 2015 have steel boilers as far as i'm aware and also large boiler capacity so presumably better steam performance.

What is current thinking on this? My Classic has a leaking steam wand also flow rate issues through the group head so I'm trying to decide whether to repair or buy a newer one with a steel boiler.

Any thoughts greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Repair any day over the 2015-17 stainless steel boiler.

Have you taken the boiler apart to clean it yet?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

They've gone back to the old design from late 2018 so what does that tell you...

I'd even have an old pre 2015 Classic instead of a 2018 onwards one - so repair it any day!!!

(and there's no aluminium issues unless you plan to grind your boiler up and sprinkle it on your food - and even that probably wouldn't be too bad but don't quote me!)


----------



## mr-bean (Nov 26, 2018)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Don't use bottled water in the machines, the calcium build up ruins the boiler. Only use tap or filtered.


I know this post is a bit old, but doesn't this statement contradict all the posts on which bottled water is best to use in a Gaggia.

I for one use bottled water because my tap water has a calcium level of 149mg/l and a 7.8pH whereas Volvic by comparison is 12mg/l and 7pH.

So who is right ?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Bottled water is so common, there are thousand types of it and of course you can find a suitable for the coffee machines.

BR


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

@mwjb


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

It depends on the water : to be safe, use a known water (ie component parts / hardness / softness) - and be sure to use something that is suitable for espresso machines.

This may be tap water or bottled water or (properly) filtered water - note that a Brita jug filter does not a proper filter make!

I use Ashbeck, others will use other bottled waters and many will have good tap water. Plumbed in machines will use industrial/commercial inline filters that are effective for coffee machines (as used by coffee shops etc).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

mr-bean said:


> I know this post is a bit old, but doesn't this statement contradict all the posts on which bottled water is best to use in a Gaggia.
> 
> I for one use bottled water because my tap water has a calcium level of 149mg/l and a 7.8pH whereas Volvic by comparison is 12mg/l and 7pH.
> 
> So who is right ?


Continue to use the Volvic, or Waitrose Essentials Lockhills.

Your tap water is too hard, as is most bottled water (normal UK water is hard, whether from tap or bottle, what it comes out of is irrelevant).


----------



## tokendream (Jan 26, 2019)

Badgerman said:


> Repair any day over the 2015-17 stainless steel boiler.
> 
> Have you taken the boiler apart to clean it yet?


hi Badgerman.

Thanks for the reply. I haven't taken the boiler apart. I have done a back flush with some Pull Caff which improved the flow rate though I'm not sure what the correct flow rate should be. Now able to get a double shot out of it in about 20 seconds with crema. It's pretty bitter but i don't think the beans are that fresh and i'm still very much learning the basics.

Would you or any other forum member be able to educate me regarding what the issues are with the Gaggia Classic II (2015-17 stainless steel boiler version). I've seen plenty of comments that pre 2015 models are preferred but I haven't found any posts detailing why.

Many thanks again for any responses, I'm new to the forum and any help is gratefully received.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

tokendream said:


> hi Badgerman.
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I haven't taken the boiler apart. I have done a back flush with some Pull Caff which improved the flow rate though I'm not sure what the correct flow rate should be. Now able to get a double shot out of it in about 20 seconds with crema. It's pretty bitter but i don't think the beans are that fresh and i'm still very much learning the basics.
> 
> ...


Have a look at these threads http:// gaggia classic 2015 review site:coffeeforums.co.uk suggest strip and descale as per above. Worked a treat go mine last year.

Just spotted your aluminium and AD linkage worry. I work in this area and there is something like this newly linked to Alzheimer's either positively or negatively (or both!) every week. Good sleep seems to be one of the best things to prevent early onset.


----------



## tokendream (Jan 26, 2019)

Badgerman said:


> Have a look at these threads  gaggia classic 2015 review [URL=site:coffeeforums.co]site:coffeeforums.co.uk[/URL] suggest strip and descale as per above. Worked a treat go mine last year.
> 
> Just spotted your aluminium and AD linkage worry. I work in this area and there is something like this newly linked to Alzheimer's either positively or negatively (or both!) every week. Good sleep seems to be one of the best things to prevent early onset.


Thanks, I've bought some descaled and I'll work through the article you posted. Also thanks for the thoughts re: the Ali boiler. I've been advised elsewhere that the Gaggia Classic II is a Gaggia Espresso Colour in a Classic shell and it appears that leaks badly from the group head for many users so i'm thinking best avoided


----------

